# Info : How to get maximum battery back up on Androids



## logout20 (Mar 30, 2013)

Androids have large number of funtions.bluetooth,wi-fi,email,nfc,web,heavy customization,data synchronizing  ,maps,streaming videos and blah blah.Its good to have large number of useful function in our pocket but when it comes to battery backup its very disappointing.Battery life is such a limiting factor with these modern phones, the old nokia bricks use to last ages.
Read the whole post here

The World Is Free And Open..Without Gates And Windows : Info : How to get maximum battery back up on Androids


----------



## quagmire (Apr 10, 2013)

Best IMO:

*play.google.com/store/apps/details...251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5vbmV4dWFuLmJhdHRlcnkiXQ


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks, +1


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2013)

logout20 said:


> Androids have large number of funtions.bluetooth,wi-fi,email,nfc,web,heavy customization,data synchronizing  ,maps,streaming videos and blah blah.Its good to have large number of useful function in our pocket but when it comes to battery backup its very disappointing.Battery life is such a limiting factor with these modern phones, the old nokia bricks use to last ages.
> Read the whole post here
> 
> The World Is Free And Open..Without Gates And Windows : Info : How to get maximum battery back up on Androids



Is that a link to your blog?
If yes, post the whole or at least 80% content here and then post the link
Links to personal blog is not allowed in our forum. This might be reported and might be locked.


----------



## Kev.Ved (May 15, 2013)

Turn off wi-fi or data when not required. Saves a lot of battery.

Turn off wi-fi or data when not required. Saves a lot of battery.


----------



## .jRay. (May 15, 2013)

Kev.Ved said:


> Turn off wi-fi or data when not required. Saves a lot of battery



Yeah it can give you something like this
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/16/tuda4uze.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

only keep core apps running in background to reduce ram usage. This saves a lot of battery .


----------



## shuhailnp (May 17, 2013)

Try this !!!

*play.google.com/store/apps/details...wsMSwxLDEsImNvbS54aWFtLnNuYXBkcmFnb24uYXBwIl0.


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

logout20 said:


> The World Is Free And Open..Without Gates And Windows : Info : How to get maximum battery back up on Androids



Blog removed.


----------

